# Prayers for pine nut and his Missus!!!!



## TNGIRL (Jul 1, 2011)

Folks, I've waited to start this thread until I had spoken with either pine nut or his Missus. I wanted to be able to tell ya'll how he's feeling. 
Bill "pine nut" Knight our favorite retired animal Dr., had a bad fall last weekend in the woods and severely tore his achilles' tendon!!  He managed to get his gear all packed and made his way back home then to the ER. Well, speed forward he had out-pt surgery to repair the tendon on Tues. 28th and now he's in bed recovering!!!! His computer's sick to, so luckily he can borrow his wife Karin's laptop to wile away the hrs he's trapped in bed with that leg up in the air!!!!  Now if you know pine nut, you know he's always busy and active, so this is killing him, I'm sure. No weight bearing on that foot for 6 weeks!!!! It's still early enough after the surgery, that he's having alot of pain and is taking his narcotics regularly!
But, I'm sure that his many friends on here want to wish him a speedy recovery and rehab when it's time for that. Please say a little prayer for Karin while you are praying too!!! Their garden is coming in and she's up to her elbows in squash right now!!!
Bill and Karin, I love you both and send out hugs and prayers to you both!!! If I can be of any asssistance please just call me.
You will both be missed at the July 4th party & shoot Sat!!!!!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 1, 2011)

My Prayers are added.


----------



## maker4life (Jul 1, 2011)

I met Mr. Bill at a dog trial last year and knew right away he was a good fellow . 

When one of my dogs got snake bit a while back Mr. Bill took the time out of his Sunday night to give me a call to try and lend a helping hand . My prayers are added .


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jul 1, 2011)

God bless Mr. Bill!


----------



## speedcop (Jul 1, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## dutchman (Jul 3, 2011)

My prayers for Bill and Karin are added.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 3, 2011)

Prayers for Bill for a speedy recovery, Prayers for Karin for patience.


----------



## sniper22 (Jul 3, 2011)

Prayers added


----------



## pine nut (Jul 7, 2011)

Tomi, you are just shuch a special friend to Karin and me!  Thank you for this and I think the prayers are working!  I'm not taking pain meds anymore and am doing as good as can be expected.  It is just beginning though and will be a long haul to get back to where I used to be.  I'm not great at being cooped up for long time but I do know that I better mind what the Docto tells me to do.  I tripped on a boat cleat on a dock.  It kept my foot there while I tried to almost dive off the end of the dock.  Lost my glasses and almost my checkbook.  The checkbook would have floated, and I should have grabbed the glasses...They do not!
Thank every one for the prayers and the card signed by many.  With all the economic problems, homes and loved ones lost and the hard times, not to mention those fighting diseases of a bad nature, I positively feel blessed in my circumstances!  Thanks especially for the prayers supporting Karin.  I told her today I;m the luckiest man alive to have her looking out for me through this.  She is doing a marvelous job of juggling everything.  "Will say though that one should never ask for patience in prayer.  Patience is learned through tribulation!", according to my Mother.


----------



## Ronnie T (Jul 9, 2011)

God's speed to you Pine nut as you continue on the road to complete recovery.


----------



## mdoolittle (Jul 9, 2011)

Praying!


----------



## carver (Jul 9, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## nkbigdog (Jul 10, 2011)

prayers sent


----------



## BRIAN1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Prayers sent.


----------



## 777BIGB777 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Back at YA*

Returning the favor, prayers coming back at YA!


----------



## Core Lokt (Jul 11, 2011)

prayers said


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jul 11, 2011)

prayer sent


----------



## Jim P (Jul 11, 2011)

Bill and Karin are 2 super nice people, I'm glad your doing ok.


----------



## Lorri (Jul 11, 2011)

My prayers added as well


----------

